# Chegamos/ Llegamos!



## Vanda

Oi pessoal!   Hola gente!
Bem-vindos! Bienvenidos!

Agora é oficial! Já temos o fórum pt/español!

E agora que vocês vão me "obrigar" a sair do beabá espanhol, tenham bastante paciência para corrigir meus erros! Prometo que os farei de montão.


----------



## ILT

Felicidades Vanda y Lems por este nuevo foro  Ahora me verán más seguido por aquí. 

Eu voi a ficar máis seguido por aqui.

Beijos e abraços para todos


----------



## Tomby

Parabéns Vanda e Lems! 
Vejo que já é uma realidade este novo fórum luso-espanhol. 
Não tenho dúvida que terá grande sucesso.
Obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, devo confessar que a idéia foi do Mike!


----------



## ROGELI MARTIN

Buen Dia...boa - Dia

Hola A Todos.


La Verdad No Se Mucho Portugues, Pero Me Encanta Y Estoy Decidido A Aprenderlo Por Gusto, Y Por Necesidad.

Yo Soy De Mexico, Pero Pronto Estare En Brazil, Asi Que Ire Muy Preparado.

Muito Obrigado


----------



## moura

Votos de sucesso para este fórum _bebé!_


----------



## Ediroa

¡¡¡enhorabuena!!!


----------



## araceli

Olé, olá, o fórum já está!

Abraços.


----------



## lengsel

Ests fórum só foi aberto hoje??? Puxa... nem tinha notado ^^'
De qualquer forma, cheguei agora também... e espero "crescer" junto com vocês 
Boa sorte para nós, então


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda Lengsel,

Não exatamente hoje, para nós brasileiros. Foi ontem à noitinha. E é bom mesmo contar com mais pessoas, pois parece que vamos ter muito trabalho.


----------



## Turca

Agora poderemos tirar as dúvidas à vontade, hehehehe!!
Parabéns e sucesso!
Analia


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Uy, no había ido al primer post, el entusiasmo, jejejé, me hizo abrir el mensaje más gastronómico que encontré (el primero sobre el que mis ojos se posaron).
Felicidades al nuevo foro!

Bêabá = Abecé por estos lados  Me encanta la musicalidad que tienen las dos versiones. 


Lú C.I.A.


----------



## ISRAEL_MEXICO

hola a todos.
saludos desde mexico.
me presento, mi nombre es israel, soy de mexico y estoy muy interesado en aprender portugues.

muy buena idea crear este foro, gracias a los moderadores.

un saludo desde mexico, y estoy seguro que aprenderemos unos de otros.

obrigado.  tchau


----------



## JOSEFINO CARVALHO DE MATO

ROGELI MARTIN said:


> Buen Dia...boa - Dia
> 
> Hola A Todos.
> 
> 
> La Verdad No Se Mucho Portugues, Pero Me Encanta Y Estoy Decidido A Aprenderlo Por Gusto, Y Por Necesidad.
> 
> Yo Soy De Mexico, Pero Pronto Estare En Brazil, Asi Que Ire Muy Preparado.
> 
> Muito Obrigado


 

se vienes a Brasil, no dejes de venir a Belo Horizonte


----------

